# من هو مهندس الطيران



## meshrefi (9 مايو 2006)

من هو مهندس الطيران؟

قد يستغرب البعض حينما يعرف من هو مهندس الطيران الحقيقي وليس ما يتصوره البعض عن هندسة الطيران بشكل عام.
فمن المعروف ان المهندس الكهربائي هو مهندس متخصص في علم الكهرباء بشكل عام وربما جمع بين الكهرباء والطب فيما يعرف بتخصص الهندسة الطبية , وهكذا بالنسبة للمهندس الكيميائي ومهندس الانتاج وهو ميكانيكي بحت وباقي المهندسين كل في تخصصه بشكل مباشر او يجمع بين تخصصين مثال اخر مهندس الكيمياء الحيوية.
ولكن هذا لا ينطبق على مهندس الطيران!
اذا كنت تعتقد ان مهندس الطيران علاقته بالطائرة فحسب , فتأكد بأنك لا تعرف شيئا عن مهندس الطيران وعلى ضمانة بوهلال.
لتكون مهندس طيران حقيقي عليك ان تلم بخمسة فروع او تخصصات في الهندسة! تخيلوا!

* عليك ان تلم بتخصص المهندس الميكانيكي , فهندسة الطيران قد تعتبر فرع من فروع الميكانيكا , نظرا لوجود العديد من الاليات الميكانيكية والاجزاء المتحركة في الطائرة خصوصا الجناح. لا تتصورا ان جناح الطائرة ثابت , بل هو يتحرك ويتغير ليحاكي اجنحة الطيور.

* عليك ان تلم بتخصص الكهرباء حيث العديد من الاجهزة الالكترونية واجهزة التحكم التي تكون نصف ميكانيكية ( جزء ميكانيكي والاخر كهربائي)

* عليك ان تلم باحد فروع الهندسة المدنية وهو هندسة الهياكل حيث ان الطائرة ليست سوى مبنى به العديد من الاعمدة وربما الادوار والاطارات الهيكلية ( بدن الطائرة )

* عليك ان تلم باحد فروع الهندسة الكيميائية وهو علم المواد الذي يدرس خواص المواد والعوامل التي تؤثر في المادة , من ناحية تاثير درجة الحرارة على سبيل المثال فقط. فهناك ظروف وظواهر جوية قاسية قد تتعرض لها الطائرة في الجو , فما تاثيرها على المادة المصنوعة منها الطائرة؟.

* واخيرا عليك ان تلم باحد اهم فروع الهندسة وهو ميكانيكا او هندسة الموائع. وهو علم يهتم بدراسة سلوك الموائع من غازات وسوائل , وخواصها في حالة سكونها وفي حالة تحركها داخل الانابيب.( بناء السدود يعتمد على هذا العلم بشكل رئيسي) وعلاقته بالطيران هو الهواء. اليست الطائرة تتحرك في مائع اسمه الهواء , وهو ما يسمى الايروديناميكا , علم حركة الهواء وهو العلم الاساسي في هندسة الطيران ,حيث عليك ان تدرس سلوكه وحركته حتى بعد مرور الطائرة فيه (الدوامات الناشئة في الجو بسبب الطائرات) كذلك ظاهرة حاجز الصوت وغيرها الكثير. وهذا العلم بالذات هو الذي يفتح المجالات بشتى انواعها امام مهندس الطيران

واقولها بكل تاكيد , ان اكثر مهندسين الطيران قد لا يعملون في مجال الطيران , بل قد تجدهم في بناء الغواصات و في السيارات( الفورملا ون) والدراجات النارية وحتى خوذة المتسابق بل وفي بناء ناطحات السحاب حيث ملائمة الشكل للرياح في الاعلى , واخيرا وليس اخرا هندسة الطيران يخدم المسلمين في الحج , هل تعلم ان التغير في شكل جسر الجمرات في المشاعر المقدسة وجعل حوض الجمرات بيضاوي ماهو الا تطبيق لنظرية تدفق الهواء حول جسم كروي او بيضاوي. فمنظر الحجاج حول الحوض البيضاوي , شبيه تماما بمنظر الهواء حول جناح الطائرة.

وللاسف لازال بعض الشركات فضلا عن مجتمعنا يجهل حقيقة مهندس الطيران.... هئ هئ هئ 


منــــــــقـــــول....................


----------



## جاسر (9 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ..

جزاك الله خير, أوافق الكاتب الى حد ما 

وأرفض أن يكون مهندس الطيران ( جوكر ! )
مهندس الطيران غالباً مهندس ميكانيكي ولا يصلح أن يكون كهربائي أو غيره
هناك المام بسيط وليس أكثر من ذلك ...

ولكن

هناك هندسة طيران ( كهربائية ) وأقسام أخرى 
.
.

سبق أن قلت أن الطائرة مدينة تجد فيها كل تخصص 
والآن أقول
هندسة الطيران علم له فروع يوازي علم ( الهندسة )
بدأ على يد مهندسي الميكانيك


والله أعلم

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## helicopter (11 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
أود أن أقول أن هذا الكلام صحيح في جميع أنواع الهندسة ولكن تبقى القاعدة الأساسية لمهندس الطيران هي هندسة الميكانيكا وفي السنين الأخيرة أصبح المجال الكهربائي واالإلكتروني التحدي الذي يواجه مهندس الطيران لإثبات مكانه في هندسة الطيران .
وشكرا


----------



## محمود الفاتح (16 مايو 2006)

المطروح هنا هو الجانب الاكاديمي يا ريت حد يعرض مجالات العمل


----------



## م/ مصطفي (18 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله 

اخي/ جاسر ... حقيقه انا شايف مهندس الطيران جوكر ..لماذا ؟ ..
لان مهندس الطيران علي المام واسع بكل مجالات الهندسه بلا استثناء ..بل و يزيد عن اقسام الهندسه بقسم الموائع Aerodynamic كما اوضح اخي / meshrefi .

بالنسبه لمجالات العمل ..
- مهندس فني في شركه طيران .
- مجال السيارات ( صيانه و تصميم ) ..و يكون التصميم باستخدام Aerodynamic و دراستها علي تصميم السياراه النهائي .
- مهندس ميكانيكي في شركات بترول .
- مهندس ميكانيكي في مصانع .

هذا و الله اعلم .
و السلام عليكم و رحمه الله


----------



## Ahmed shawki (28 يوليو 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Ahmed shawki (28 يوليو 2006)

ولكن كب يتعلم


----------



## Ahmed shawki (28 يوليو 2006)

ولكن هل يجب ان يتعلم مهندس الطيران احد لغات البرمجه؟


----------



## omar_beyaty (3 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا لجميع الاخوان الذين ابدو مشاراكاتهم حول مهندس الطيران واود ان اقول رايي في هذا الموضوع ..ان هندسة الطيران فرع هندسي يشمل طيفا واسعا من التخصصات بدءا من الهندسة الميكانيكية مرورا بالهندسةالكهربائية والالكترونية انتهاءا بهندسة الاسلحة الجوية حيث يختص في كل فرع من فروع الهندسة المتعلقة بالطيران مهندس بهذا الاختصاص فقط ولا يجوز الجمع بين فرعين مثلما لايجوز عمليا الجمع بين الهندسة الكهربائية والهندسة الميكانيكية . ويختص كل فرع من هذه الفروع بمجال محدد من اقسام الطائرة فمهندس ميكانيك الطائرات يختص بدراسة هيكل الطائرةوالاجزاء الميكانيكية المرتبطة به خارج الهيكل وداخله والمنظومات المتحركة بواسطة منظومات كهربائية والعوامل المؤثرة على كل تلك الاجزاء من الناحية الايروداينميكية خاصة للاجزاء الخارجية التي تساهم في رفع جسم الطائرة باستخدام نظريات وقوانين الايرودايناميك , وكذلك يدخل ضمن هذه الاختصاص دراسة وتحليل عمل المحركات بنوعيها ال(propeller و jet) ونوع الوقود المستخدم . وبصورة عامة يكون مهندس ميكانيك الطائرات مسوؤلا عن ادامة كافة الاجزاء الميكانيكية الثابتة والمتحركة ووضعها في حالة جاهزية لضمان طيران امن للطائرة وكذلك يكون واجبه الاخر البحث والتطوير في ما يخص عمله للاجزاء والمنظومات التي تظهر فيها مشاكل فنية يتطلب التدخل الهندسي لوضع المنظومة في حالة الاشتغال المثالية....
اما هندسة الكهرباء فلها مكانة لايستهان بها في هندسة الطيران حيث تشمل فروع هندسة الالكترونيات الجوية (aviation electronics) وهندسة الحاسبات الالكترونية وهندسة الاتصالات ,وهندسة الرادار الجوي وهندسة الات وكهرباء الطائرات وهندسة الاسلحة الجوية حيث يفوم كل مهندس مختص بكل فرع باداء الواجبات تحت اختصاصه من حيث ادامة عمل المعدات الالكترونية واجهزة الاتصالات ومعدات القياس الالكترونية والاجهزة البصرية والمعدات الرادارية ومجهزات القدرة ومنظومات السيطرة والحاسبات الخاصة بتحليل الصور الرقمية والبيانات الجوية وسيطرة الطيران والسيطرة على عمل المحرك والسيطرة القتالية وقارئاتالخرائط والمعدات الالكتروبصرية والليزر .

مهندس الكترونيات جوية - بغداد​


----------



## بنت المالكي (5 أغسطس 2006)

هل تعلم ان التغير في شكل جسر الجمرات في المشاعر المقدسة وجعل حوض الجمرات بيضاوي ماهو الا تطبيق لنظرية تدفق الهواء حول جسم كروي او بيضاوي


صراحه هاي اول مره اسمع عن هالمعلومه ..

ثانكس اخوي ع الموضوع الحلو ..بانتظار يديدك ..


----------



## fullbank (9 أغسطس 2006)

[FRAME="2 90"][MOVE="up"]شكرا على هذا الموضوع[/MOVE] [/FRAME]


----------

